

Programming while listening to Music? - adam0101

I struggle to be effective in really noisy environments (starbucks), so i will usually listen to music, but that also seems to be a detractor as I will stop what i'm doing to listen to the words.  Instrumentals seems to be the solution but I cant find a good source that just has instrumentals.<p>Does something like Pandora exist with just Instrumentals?
======
dwc
I've had the best luck with electronica/techno. Long time favorites include
heavier non-vocal Ministry, which has a nice cadence for typing. Lately I'm on
to Aphex Twin's Drukqs double album.

Classical tends to draw my attention too much, as the good stuff is really
complex and deep, and will pull me right out of _flow_ when it gets to the
tricky parts. Same problem with Jazz.

Most "easy listening" music makes me want to puke and throw things or stab
someone, so I just don't go there.

~~~
piranha
Can you please point me to songs/albums by Ministry without vocals? Can't
think of anything (not that I know a lot of their songs).

~~~
dwc
Many of the songs on _Land of Rape and Honey_ , for instance, either have no
vocals, or the vocals are repetitive bits that seem (to me) more part of the
music than typical lyrical vocals.

* The Missing <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gzXpzDwwbI> vocals don't bother me.

* Hizbollah <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JRxVov_0a0> has vocals I can't understand ;-)

------
eengstrom
I too have difficulty focusing in noisy environments. If you're interested in
filtering environmental human-sound out while still being able to listen to
music, or hear an approaching train, check Mack's Earplugs out.

Clickable: [http://www.macksearplugs.com/details/ear-plugs-for-loud-
musi...](http://www.macksearplugs.com/details/ear-plugs-for-loud-music/pillow-
soft-earplugs-6-pair-value)

I use them when flying, or working in a common space. Worth buying in bulk and
keeping. They can stay in comfortably on a 13 hour flight without impairing
your ability to hear someone approaching/speaking to you.

------
hyko
You could try some musicians earplugs, they have the effect of reducing the
noise around you without muffling. [http://www.amazon.com/Etymotic-Research-
ETYPlug-Protection-E...](http://www.amazon.com/Etymotic-Research-ETYPlug-
Protection-Earplugs/dp/B0044DEETC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1298142432&sr=8-3)

~~~
gtani
They have them (something comparable at least ) at Walgreens, $5 or so, blue
with yellow/green string connecting the plugs

~~~
billswift
I have tried earplugs, but they cut out _too much_ sound, I am always
uncomfortable when trying to concentrate when wearing them (I had three
younger brothers who liked playing nasty tricks).

------
billswift
You might try classical - Mozart and Vivaldi concertos have worked well for
me. Also some techno has no words, try the TranceGlobalNation cds, the first
one was the best. I like these in particular because the music is upbeat,
which seems to help me keep going. Note that when you _really_ concentrate,
even without words music can be distracting; sometimes a fan, or fan-forced
heater in winter, is just the thing for white noise to help close out the
world.

------
pestaa
As a European, I don't have much trouble with most of the music since my brain
doesn't recognize English words so easily.

I strongly recommend some Finnish songs. They have powerful voices and pretty
strong instruments with roots to classical styles, but with a metal twist. It
might be your cup of tea as well.

The point is, do not necessarily avoid human voice as long as it's not your
primary language.

~~~
mindcrime
There's always Finntroll, who do most of their vocals in Swedish.

------
caffo
I recommend the following (mostly instrumental) styles - all of them works
really well for me:

* Neoclassical (Arcana, Ophelia's Dream)

* Post-Rock (God Is an Astronaut, Explosions in the Sky, Mono)

* Shoegaze / Dream Pop (Beach House, Cocteau Twins)

* Nu-Jazz (Parov Stelar, The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Essamble)

* Dark Ambient (Lustmord, Desiderii Marginis, Sephiroth)

------
eik3_de
If you're into the BPM-heavy electronic stuff, I can recommend Kniteforce
Revolution with DJ Luna-C. Mostly Hardcore, Breakbeat, DnB, Jungle. For me,
some tracks really have shivers/goose bumps potential.

<http://www.kniteforcerevolution.com/music/mixes>

------
cheald
Classical, electronica, and soundtracks all make excellent programming music.
Grooveshark provides ample quantities of all three.

I've been on a dusbstep kick lately. Heavy bass and fast beats tend to be
great for getting into a groove and coding like a maniac.

------
ycatvfan
I have to seal myself from any disturbance with an exception for Vivaldi's
four season music.

------
mindcrime
Do you like classical music? If so, there are plenty of shoutcast streams out
there with classical with no vocals. There's also plenty of electronic music
(some techno, some trance, etc.) with no vocals, that you can find to listen
to.

~~~
adam0101
Rock, some elctronica, and hip hop would be ideal. I'm more into indie rock,
stuff like company of thieves, band of skulls, the hush sound, jack's
mannequin, etc. Although I can listen to some electronica like mgmt and can
also listen to some hip hop.

~~~
insipid
Can't help with the rock/hip hop, but for electronica (and its ilk) I would
recommend: soma.fm (or, apparently, somafm.com, now.)

(For example, the "cliqhop/idm" shoutcast stream is what I use when I need
non-distracting music in the background, for working.)

------
ggordan
If you like electronica, this is pretty good:

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/EdBangerRecords>

no vocals (or very little), never enough to distract.

------
bg4
Pandora has classical stations. I've also setup some channels such as Howard
Shore and Nobou Uematsu.

------
tgflynn
Try creating a Pandora station for artist Mozart or Bach.

------
mattdennewitz
how about this: create a HN group on last.fm, use it while working, and
everyone can all refer to that instead of these threads popping up every 3-6
months.

